# alessi holsters



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

does anyone know of a Alessi homepage for their holsters. I'd like to find something that shows everything they make, not just what a vendor happens to carry of their's.

The other holsters I am looking at is Kramer. Has anyone tried this specific holster? http://www.kramerleather.com/productDetail.cfm?productID=2&categoryID=23 Kramer calls it a 'below the waistband clip.' I have an inside the waistband holster, but do not like how high the handle rides up out of my pants. This holster looks good to me, but my carry weapon is a Kahr P9, and is not as small as the gun pictured. Just wondering if it would still work out okay. Part of my requirement for a holster is that it has a clip, no loops. I wanna be able to stuff it in as I leave the house.

Any suggestions at all are appreciated.....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There never has been a home page for Alessi Holsters.

I doubt there will be now since Lou Alessi passed away in Feb, we'll see if his family can keep the business running without him.

notice here: http://www.lightningarms.com/products.htm


----------

